# My New "landshark" And Zulu On A G-shock



## Trumpet (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey all,

Here's a couple of my watches. The G-shock's about four years old and the strap was SHOT, so I got a Zulu. The "Landshark" is my first semi-high end watch....




























Rich


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice watches...don't like the weaponry...especially in our current climate.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Rich,

Are you in the mob (armed forces) mate?

Sturdy watches and competent small arms.

Not that I associate the two.


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

I do like those watches... In the current 'climate' those types of Arms & their associated hardware in the right hands... Carried by trained & authorised personal, may be one of the few things that actually does keep the peace... So that we can continue to live our lives in relative safety!

Joli.


----------



## Trumpet (Jun 22, 2005)

Stan said:


> Rich,
> 
> Are you in the mob (armed forces) mate?
> 
> ...


Former. Now I just compete.

Rich


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Cool watches (not sure about the guns - but they obviously have their uses in the right hands & in the right situation). I just got a G-Shock in the post this morning, it's my first G-Shock and it's bleeding enormous














It's very cool though & I'll be spending hours this morning fathoming out which button does what









Where did the nickname Landshark com from??


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

> I'll be spending hours this morning fathoming out which button does what smile.gif


This may help... enter the module number and you get a PDF [Adobe Acrobat] file with instructions....

http://world.casio.com/wat/download/en/manual/

Hope it is useful!

Joli.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You should know that real men never read the instructions Joli


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> You should know that real men never read the instructions Joli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When all else fails









*Then* you read the instructions
















Actually I _enjoy_ reading the manuals on `Eguipment` I buy, ie., watches, cameras, Hi Fi etc









I get, can`t say I understand them though























Oh dear I can`t be a _`Real`_ man









I must be a cheap chinese copy


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Trumpet:

can I ask how you got the zulu strap to fit your G-Shock? I've removed the bund strap from mine (if anyone wants it for a small fee then please send me a pm) and I'm left with a 15mm lug width. That doesn't look like a 15mm zulu fitted to your G-Shock - is there some sort of adapter available or did you make something up?

At work the instructions for any piece of equipment are always known as the destructions. The lecturers at work are legendary for reading the destructions from cover to cover and then being unable to even turn the equipment on









I have the destruction booklet for the G-Shock I just haven't looked at it/had time to read it yet.

Ta for the link though


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> That doesn't look like a 15mm zulu fitted to your G-Shock - is there some sort of adapter available or did you make something up?


There is a little adapter available for the Gshock straps Paul, Its been advertised on various forum, try a search in the SCF sales section, its been a while since Ive seen it for sale there but they are very cheap 6 quid?

If you find the sourse let us know as Im sure a few of us will want it so we could order a few in


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

PM sent Paul


----------



## Trumpet (Jun 22, 2005)

I got the strap from a guy at PMWF. Depending on the G-shock model, you may or may not need the adaptors. Mine didn't need it, as the original band was one of the double velcro band jobs.

I love mine.

Rich


----------

